# Newly Built DIY Screen Drying/Storage Cabinet



## vansmack (Nov 16, 2010)

I built a storage/drying cabinet this weekend for my screens. There are a couple of things I have yet to do such as paint the cabinet and add a dehumidifier.

I added a switch for easy on/off for the fan.

I hope it will work as a dryer, it not it will do for just storing screens.


----------



## giro58 (Feb 12, 2011)

You do realize that's a "vent hood" so the air is being sucked out?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

cabinet looks great...a small space heater works wonders.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The picture in the middle. Cover those spaces between the wood and the "vent hood" or light will get in.

Mine uses an exhaust but I have an opening for air intake. The opening is partially blocked and has a filter so light won't get in.


----------



## vansmack (Nov 16, 2010)

giro58 said:


> You do realize that's a "vent hood" so the air is being sucked out?


Yes. It is vented at the bottom and sucks air through the box and blown out of the top.


----------



## vansmack (Nov 16, 2010)

BroJames said:


> The picture in the middle. Cover those spaces between the wood and the "vent hood" or light will get in.
> 
> Mine uses an exhaust but I have an opening for air intake. The opening is partially blocked and has a filter so light won't get in.


 
The cabinet is in the darkroom so light is not an issue. I still plan on painting the interior and exterior black and fill in the cracks at the top to draft the air from the bottom through the screens to the top.

Thanks for the feedback, Bro.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently built one for my extra Yudu (yeah I know boooooo!) screens.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know this post is old but i was wondering How much did it cost to do everything? How has the rack worked out the way you built it? I need one but I spent all my money on press package and $250 is too much for me right now. Any help is greatly appreciated. Also if you have updated pictures after you painted it could you post them.


----------

